# Ecualizador de guitarra Boss Ge-7



## lukatosh (Nov 25, 2010)

Buenas.... nuevamente recurro a pedir ayuda... ante todo agredeciendo la gran cantidad de comentarios y sugerencias que tube en un tema anterior (microfonos de escenario)

Hoy, conversando con un amigo surgio la idea de hacer un ecualizador para guitarra ( yo tengo una takamine electroacustica) bueno... la cosa es que llegue motivado a buscar al foro pero me surgio la siguiente duda... los variados circuitos ecualizadores disponibles en este foro son aplicables a una guitarra?... pille el clasico ecualizador de 6 bandas de ggg (http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_eq6.pdf) pero no pude dar con alguien que lo armara exitosamente o que diera testimonio de su funcionamiento... asique empeze a goglear y llege a esto...http://www.experimentalistsanonymous.com/diy/Schematics/Tone%20Control%20and%20EQs/BOSS%20GE-7.pdf, que es el esquema de este pedal
http://www.auvisa.com/media/fotos/pro_2206_1.jpg

y se me iluminaron los ojos!! jaja debo reconocer que las ganas de querer hacerlo me invaden me comen las manos por agarrar la lista de materiales e ir a la tienda de electronica y pedir todo todo jaja y lanzarme con este gran desafio... seria genial hacerme un pedal asi porque dinero para comprarlo... ni en sueños 

por ahi buscando salio la primera dificultad en el esquema sale un JRC4558 el cual segun lei por ahi ya no se utiliza...  tambien lei que es dual por lo que segun entiendo solo necesitaria una pastilla... y hoy me creeran que he abierto un antiguio subwofer de pc y ai estaba JRC4558 eso si este dice JRC4558 SUM 5H30W  no como el del esquema que solo dice JRC4558 U4A.

....bueno jajaj sin darle mas vuelta me gustaria si alguien entedido en el tema pudiera decirme si es factible armar este circuito o si estoy solamente ilusionandome y es algo que lamentablemente nunca podre llegar a armar...O si alguien conoce algun ecualizador para guitarra probado que pudiera compartir conmigo lo agradeceria por montones  vuelvo a reiterar... para que no digan que no busque jejej en mi ignorancia desconosco si un ecualizador  ( de los muchos que hay en el foro) es aplicable a la guitarra o es algo totalmente diferente...  y los ecualizadores PARA GUITARRA que encontre, ninguno dice que fue armado, probado, que funciona, etc etc....

bueno.. ojala me puedan ayudar  estare atento a respuestas 

Gracias!!


----------



## Dano (Nov 25, 2010)

El JRC4558 se sigue produciendo, es sustituible por el 5532, TL0X2.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 25, 2010)

Podria funcionar tambien el TL072?


----------



## Electronec (Nov 26, 2010)

Mastodpnte Man dijo:
			
		

> Podria funcionar tambien el TL072?



Ya te respondieron.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antes de ayer, sin ir mas lejos, conseguí el NJM*4558*S, de la misma família pero en formato "peine" y con 9 pines. El que tú necesitas es mas común.

Saludos.


----------

